# How many projects do you have on the go?



## Morticia (Mar 20, 2012)

How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?

I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just about all of them.  I should say about 6 wip. some have been that way for a couple of years...
Plus I have to finish my carved shelf Santa, and get going on sheep carving....


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Edwina shawl 1/3 of the way done, heartland shawl 1/2 way done, baby cocoon 1/2 way done.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Two pairs of gloves, a scarf, a baby hat, a baby blanket, and a shawl (all knit). I think that's everything in process right now, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


ONE pair of socks. I generally do one project at a time. Rarely start something while another work is in process. Only if I'm asked to do something by someone very special will I "interrupt" what I'm working on.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to be strictly one project at a time, but I've fallen into bad ways and now have: 2 dolls, a baby dress and a toy all on pins! I know I will lose control of all of them if I don't practice more self-control!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a pair of socks 2/3 done with 2nd one -a skirt for my granddaughter - and a zen jacket for myself-always have more then on project going at a time.Have three more projects standing in line.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

At the moment I only have 6 in process but lots in my mind. :lol:


----------



## scented orchid (Feb 11, 2012)

two babyblankets, and various squares to make up into A lap blanket for myself, my mum has got my original one. Also two unfinished baby sweaters that just need stitching up.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Morticia:

I have been known to have at least 3-4 projects going on at the same time. that has changed! I am working on a bedspread from my 365 Knitting Stitches A year calendar, and wanted to do a square a day. I was working on other projects and trying to do a new stitch pattern for my spread, and got so far behind, and still am. In the midst of my dedication to the bedspread, I had to stop and make a baby blanket and little cap for a baby shower gift. I completed the baby gift and am now trying to get back to my committment to the bedspread that I'm working on.

It's very hard to just work on one thing at a time, especially having so many books/magazines with such beautiful projects to make. However, if I stop again to do something else, it will be into 2013 before I have my spread completed.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 20, 2012)

there never seems to be enough hours in the day does there...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I shudder to think about it. I have bags full of unfinished things. That is my biggest failing. I cannot resist starting something new when I see a new pattern I want to make, or buy some new yarn. Just no self-discipline.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

ompuff said:


> ...lots in my mind. :lol:


Oooohhhhh... I wasn't counting those!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess we're all baaaaad! Some days i just sit and sew together all my WIPs or at least a batch of em...


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Two, one is an Aran cardi for me and the other is an Aran best for my hubby
Happy knitting


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Too chicken to count... Ignorance * is * bliss...


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I only have 2 actual WIP's for knitting and one for crochet. But I have a whole closet full of projects "on deck". If I allow myself anymore, I will never get anything completed and that is so wasteful in my way of thinking. 
My one crochet project is for a precious little fur kid that unfortunately passed away very suddenly, it just breaks my heart to do anything with it right now, it will have to be completely frogged as he had very special needs and the little jacket will never fit another little one. This one will take some time to deal with.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I shudder to think about it. I have bags full of unfinished things. That is my biggest failing. I cannot resist starting something new when I see a new pattern I want to make, or buy some new yarn. Just no self-discipline.


Joy took the words out of my mouth. I'm embarrassed to say I've lost count!  and ran out of tote bags and needles!) I'm a mess. I'm currently working on ruffle scarves--I did 6 in two weeks--not too bad. It's not like I'm not finishing anything!  LOL


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very rare that I am working on more than one project. To start a new one is my big motivation to finish the old one. I just finished today my bear and his hoody, so tomorrow I will start...HMM it is hard to choose.)


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

3 - a shrug, a shawlette, and a baby cocoon, and I have 2 cocoons, 9 baby hats, 2 pairs of booties, and a baby blanket to sew together and block. Not looking forward to that. I think I will get started on them tomorrow.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I have 2...one cardigan and an Alexandra shawl, both more than 3/4 of the way complete. I also have 2 afghans on the back burner because they are too hot to lay on my lap right now. I'll pick them back up in the fall or winter. They are both plaid afghans and I am still working on the horizontal stripes so it won't be difficult to find where I left off on the chart.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

4 different sizes and coloured beanies, as I get sick of the one colour very quickly and 1 toddler's multi-coloured blanket.

Oh and 1 lap rug, which is 20 coloured squares ready to sew up .... hate the sewing up .... I really do.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hello, i have 3 projects i'm on: a doily to crochet, a sweater to crochet, & my socks to knit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have several wip that I consider on the back burner. Pre-kp and beyond my ability at the time. Actively, I try to never have more than two at a time. Then I can switch when I want, and still finish projects. That's my story & I'm sticking to it.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Several - a baby sweater that just needs the hood finished, a baby sweater that I can't figure out how to do a stitch, an adult sweater from mumble-mumble years ago that I need to frog and reuse the yarn, 2 scarves for Special Olympics that need the ends woven in and probably some fringe . . .


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


one waistcoat,pair of socks,crocheted shrug,4,cross-stitch,and i have been looking through my knitting mags all weekend for something new to start...crazy..


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

I've two on the go a bady cardi for someone but there baby isn't due while September and a knitted sheep for a friend


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have one project going at the moment,anorah gaughan aran knit coat.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not sure how many. I have 2 Sleeveless tops (crochet); a baby outfit with a blanket, and 8 sweaters in varies degrees of completion


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 6 going two embroidery and 4 crochet 2 of them I have to work on when I do not have people that will start telking to me. One I take with me. I have to just but the baby blanket together.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Far too many at the moment, I really need to do some ripping out.


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

I like to have 4 projects going at any one time. One stockinette, one garter stitch, and one cabled or patterned. Also like to have one small project such as a scarf to carry with me. Then no matter what the situation or what degree of attention that situation requires, I always have something to knit. Yesterday, I finished my garter stitch and patterned projects, which means that today I will add two others.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i daren't even think about this one. just too many including stitching, knitting and water colours. enough to keep me going forever i should think.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Ummmmmmmm about 5, and about another 4 lined up. No point in getting bored! ;-)


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Too many...let's see; socks about 1/2 done, a hat for my son, a shawlette for my sister, a baby blanket, and a feather/fan afghan not too far along that I'm tempted to frog and start over cause it was my first project and I think my work would be better now. I like to have multi projects cause I tend to get tired of one after a while and want to feel some different yarn!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Too numerous to list individually, approxamately 12 to14 on needles. Five of which I'm working on actively every day. The Kansas city Cowl for GD's birthday in July, an afghan for GS as a housewarming gift, a cotton summer weight sweater for DH, facecloths for DD for Birthday in May and a baby blanket and layette set for a GG baby due early next year. I try to spend about 5 or 6 hours, late afternoon and post dinner picking up each project for about an hour or so. It seem amazing, but I'm always surprised to see how quickly they are done and I'm never bored!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Happyness is when an Item is finised and a new one can be started.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

carolscothorn said:


> I've two on the go a bady cardi for someone but there baby isn't due while September and a knitted sheep for a friend


just got to ask Carol,is that your dog in your avatar,sucking his dummy,my dog does the same thing,his face is so cute.Glad


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Generally, three....the car project is socks, downstairs a sweater, upstairs someone's Christmas. Good thing we don't live in an apartment building. Who know's what would be in the elevators?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have never done this before,But since I started using a loom,I have legging and a scarf on the go.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 3.. my Alexandria shawl... (finally got the Addi's in so can begin work on it again) but in the meantime got a call to make a prayer shawl, so that to me has top priority, also have a dishcloth on a set of needles, but I always have one of those around somewhere!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

When I first learned to Knit/Crochet, I would get so frustrated, I would start a project, mess up, start another project, needless to say not finishing any. But through the years, and several lessons later I have tried really hard to not have more than 2 projects at a time in progress. Right now I am into socks. They are so addictive that I finish them quickly, so I can do another pair. So I have a pair of socks almost finished, doing a windmill bag, which goes quickly, and an almost finished prayer shawl. But it is relaxing to move from one project to another. I just love all knitting/crocheting projects as long as they are VERY simple. Nothing complicated. Love this site, and look forward to the every other day it comes by e-mail. It is so much fun reading things and finding out that I am not alone with my ideas and projects. All have a good day!!!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have about 4things on needles,socks,hand bags, baby sweater,and about 20 more things in my head and written,down that I want to start.they will get done some day,but not today.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Waaaaay to many, but happy to be busy. Not all of them knit projects. Only 3 of these.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I have several projects going. A chemo hat, 2 scarves, a baby blanket for charity and a tablecloth. The tablecloth is from 31 years ago. I started and put aside when I had my daughter. Just forgot it and recently found. It is emprodorary (sp?) but I don't remember how to do. So it is sitting waiting for me to pick up and remember how to do.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My oldest UFO is from the 1960s - a stamped cross stitch tablecloth and 12 matching napkins - to match my china. LOL

I have a quilt not yet done, 3 scarves, a long entrelac cardigan, 2 tops, 3 or 4 embroidery - there are more but can't think of them right now.

I have been knitting a cable afghan - freebie from Caron Simply Soft - and it is lovely. However, I have frogged so many times and when I found the first mistake it was below the lifeline! LOL So, I frogged to the border and started again.

After another 16 rows (269 sts across) I checked and all is good and a new lifeline is in place.

Do not despair -- Life is full of unfinished business. ;-)


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

5. 2 blankets (both almost done), 2 scarves (not very far on those) and 1 shawl that I just started last night. I also have 1 square started for the 365 calendar. I was going to make a blanket with the squares (I have a bout 30+ made) but I don't like the yarn I am using so I may abandon the project.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Right at the moment I have two..an almost completed little girls knitted pinafore dress and a working on pinwheel pattern throw (this has been at a stand still) I will pick up the latter this week and work on it some more also I have a couple of other projects that I want to do.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I have two at the moment. Another sailor jumper which I put on here a couple of months ago (this is my second one this week) and a lace scarf. Got more wool lined up for a top and a couple of baby jacket patterns that I'm itching to do. Plus a cross stitch picture that has been sitting there for about a year. Oh, and a crochet bag that I've started but only do at a knitting class because I'm still learning crochet!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


only 2 at the moment both knitted the 1st is a little bolero for my great niece all knitted just needs sewing up,the 2nd is a hooded sweater for my dil just finished the back, its a lovely cable pattern so it is taking longer than I thought. xx


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

8 (I think) evening top all but finished, jumper for GD, alexandra shawl, another ashton, a mitred square shawl, baby dress, 2 scarfs and so on and so on. hadn't really known I had quite so many WIPs on the go. must try to finish some.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I finished three over the weekend, yeah! So that leves me with three to go.


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad rags yes that's my dog jack


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am knitting a poncho for my sister with size 13 straight needles. I like to finish one project at a time. This does not mean I don't have something lined up next. next will be a light purlpe sweater for JOJO (my youngest GD) the one in my avatar.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

OHmy goodness, I have 4 projects on the needles active and going. a sweater, a shawl for my mom, a cowl and a pair of socks. YIKES! and I was thinking of casting on a new project last night.


----------



## rhondapr (Jan 6, 2012)

as of this moment, I have a two scarfs and a coffee cozy in the works... I just finished a wash cloth. I will try and finish one of these three before starting a new one, but usually, I have anywhere from 2 to 4 small projects going at a time. I haven't tackled anything bigger than a baby blanket yet, which took me forever.


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have 2 pair of socks, a cardigan,[ only have the front bands for buttons, and buttonholes left on it] and a t-shirt quilt for my grandson's HS graduation in progress. Also, several quilted table runners to machine quilt. I like a variety of things going, so that when I get bored with one, there is another one to work on. I will finish the socks, and cardigan, before I start another knitting project. And, the t-shirt quilt has to be finished before the 1st of June. I will admit I just ripped out one cardigan and a vest that I started a couple of years ago. Now, I have more yarn to do something with. I am bad at finishing large projects like sweaters etc, but do always complete the socks. And, one day at the sewing machine will finished the quilted table runners. Now that spring is here and golfing season is upon us, I don't get as much knitting or sewing done.
Everyone, have a great day!!!


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

too many!!!! Aran sweater, baby cardigan,2 scarves, vest, 3 crosstitch,plus more


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Three pairs of socks. 

Two pullovers.

And a kitchen cloth.

All but one due for completion by Christmas.

Carol
Flutesonline.com


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

2 sweater, 2 shawls, 1baby romper and thinking about starting a third shawl.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Currently I am just working on a baby blanket I need to get done and sent out soon. I am behind tight now with this oe. Last winter I was working on more that 1 and got myself overwhelmed and actually got behind working on them and almost didn't get all done for Christmas. I don't know how most people can have more than 1 project going and still get things done. Suggestions please. LOL!!!!!


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

two, one a sweater for hubby and the other is aprayer shawl. Whenever he comes into the room I quickly switch


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

I currently have 5 projects going. My problem is that I also have some cross stitch, tapestry, embroidery and crochet WIP. Too much going on and not enough time. I am trying to complete some of them, then not start new ones until I am finished.


----------



## Kayte (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to have too many unfinished projects that nothing got done. Now I limit myself to two at a time, when I finish either one I can start another. It makes me finish, I'm itching to start the next. It also keeps me from buying yarn on a whim, starting a project, knowing I will never finish. I am more realistic as I get older. I would like to leave a pile of finished goodies, rather than bins of wasted yarn.


----------



## Diane8050 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have 4 in various stages of completion. (All crochet) One a granny square afghan for a friend's 14 yr old daughter, another granny square baby blanket, a v-stitch full size afghan, and a hat. I have about 100 skeins of yarn waiting for projects. Most of the yarn is bought with a specific person/pattern in mind, some just because!
I also have 2 counted cross stitch projects that I'm working on but have about 10 kits waiting for me to finish the first ones and start them. I want to try to make some biscornues for Christmas gifts, so I have some patterns for those. LOTS of books and magazine pages for ideas too.


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

i have 12 knitted 3 crochet and countless counted cross stitch and if i keep going i wont have any free needles


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Four: pair of socks, a slip stitch afghan, a dishcloth, and a baby stroller blanket...I need to finish them all!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Crochet projects: three afghans, Several AMG outfits. Knitting Projects: Hooded Sweater, scrap scarf, several Barbie Doll outfits, dogs sweater, and slipper socks, dishcloths.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a knitted tote that will be finished and felted today, an eternity cowl, a sweater and a dishcloth. I always need something non-complicated to knit in the car. I'll finish the dishcloth next and then start another one for car rides. There's no pressure to get anything done so when I get bored I pick up something else to knit. They always get finished, though...I must admit I'm looking through some books to get a head start on Christmas gifts!
Knit on!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just back from AZ and I need to inventory WIPs in various parts of the house. In the open I have a baby bib, a prayer shawl, a sock, a chemo cap and a scarf. I MUST finish all of these before I start something new.


----------



## pianojan (Feb 20, 2012)

Pair of socks 3/4 done; shawl 1/2 done; scarf nicely started. I like having more than one thing on the go - specially if one takes along time (shawl). I can work on the socks or scarf while talking or watching tv.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Are you referring to the ones scattered around my knitting nest? Plus the ones stuffed into the closet in that room? Or do I have to count the ones in totes on the other side of the guest bed so you can't see them when you stand in the doorway? There are a couple in the guest room closet. And all those that I took out of my sewing room before the carpet cleaners came, do I have to count those, too? There isn't room to het all those bags onto the shelves of the sewing room closet. I'd put those into all those bins in the storage room but I'm afraid to ask my husband to get those down because I think they are all full of WIPs, too.

BUT I told my husband just yesterday that I am NOT buying ANY MORE yarn. "And I MEAN IT!" I said. And just before we leave this morning for my doctor appoinment I have to remember to sign the slip that the delivery guy left Friday after he tried twice to find someone home. If I sign the slip on the back it gives him permission to leave the package in front of the door if I'm not home. It's the yarn I ordered from Turkey. The yarn was really cheap, it's the postage that cost so much.

Yes, I know I said I wasn't gonna buy any more yarn. But I said it AFTER I had ordered this so this doesn't count. But no more after this. AND I MEAN IT!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Let's see, I have abut 5 projects in my bedroom, about 4 in the office and I lost count in the basement somewhere around 20+. Been going through & finishing, frogging or putting aside to really make a thought through decision!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

As of this morning:1.	baby kimona
2.	neck scarf (winter weight)
3.	aran wrap
4.	teddy bear white
5.	green teddy bear
6.	slippers
7.	tan cloche hat
8.	doll dress
9.	doll shrug
10.	yellow wristers
11.	brown neck cowl
12.	red purse
13.	lavender baby shrug


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Let's see, I have three baby blankets, one finished except for weaving in the ends, My scarf,that you knit a row each day based on the weather, and my scarf that is red, all left over balls, and shades, then my DD green afghan that I started two years ago (I have it sitting right beside my chair, thinking that will help) and then there are some in my knitting room, and the family room, and the closets, I don't think I can count that high.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

3 no wait 4...you were talking just knitting right?!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Am at low/high wip right now and until I joined KP I 
started another project until I finished what I was doing. I have been led astray!

Feather stitch gloves: 1 down and other in train - postponed until Autumn as won't wear until Winter...good excuse and I'm sticking to it 

Wingspan, trIal run, almost finished. Will do another, thicker wool and possibly with tassels for Winter...to go with above gloves. 

About to leave on holiday and have a multitude of NEW PROJECTS to amuse me, much wip opportunity. Can't wait!


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's see ... a prayer shawl, at least two tatting projects, a hat, a cable shawl, ... it doesn't sound like much now that I have written it down! I am trying to finish the ones I have going on before I start any new ones.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Too many. I have to move everything to get to my needles and patterns. Must work on another way to store my WIPs.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I find it helpful to have several projects going at once. I have a cuddly snowman blanket for a grandson close to being done, three childs' sweaters done that I'm doing the seaming and buttons/buttonholes, and a long-term granny square afghan where I'm using up onesys of yarn. That one takes forever and would make me crazy if I tried to do it without another project to break it up.



Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

too many. Socks, 3 sweaters, 2 pairs of mitts, bathing suit, cup cozies, not sure what else. BUTTT I am in the stage to complete this group so i can start some more. I find this easier as I balance between knit/crochet and easy or quick/ to more difficult to taking a longer time.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I have four wip in an almost finished state. Each is in a cute bag hanging from different door handles in the house. They remind me to finish them. But silly me I just started a sock yarn blanket.... The new one is always more exciting. 
Have a good day everybody. MOnique


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks a bunch to one and all - now I don't feel like the lone stranger in th crowd.


Gandy


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Since I signed on to this web site the baskets around my knitting "spot" have multiplied.  I "frogged" for the second time a sweater vest but there is a sweater for my daughter, "bee keeper" hexagons, nests for the wild life resource place, knit snowman family, and my lace knitting
shawl that is a learning project for a bigger one I want to try soon. Whew -- I need to stop reading here and get to work. Thank you all for the inspiration. !!!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

three, I think. There's that brown cardie for fall and now it's spring, so....And the seafoam green soft wool that just won't knit up the way I want it to, and a dusty rose vest that I can't get the gauge right. So, the answer? I'm starting a cardi for my girlfriend in a deep blue. I knit what I feel like working on. Besides, I'm going on vacation soon, and all those yarn stores.....


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

2 scarves, 2 touques, 1 sweater. 1 crocheted doily, and about 10 cross stitch pieces (all of them BAPs)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

At the moment, I only have one! Very unusual for me, but many of the things I have been knitting have been for baby showers, so I had to finish them up. Usually, I have one that I am seriously working on, one to bring along when I have to wait somewhere (and I don't want to count), and something to put together, which I bring when I visit mom in her assisted living home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

1 beanie, current crochet snood,cardigan that I need to 'frog', for self
1 pr socks for the DH
headband, jersey for the GD
two shrugs for the DD
then there is the on-going needlepoint
sewing, 3 skirts being worked on, for self,
needle rolls in progress
I think that is about it,
before I start on the paintings that I am thinking of working on.
then there is the weaving
and the spinning wheel I intend to build
oh, and the lace, bead work and tatting
I think that is about 'it' 
Lots of variety!
then there is the garden...
and the breadmaking...

and then I forgot my shopping bag project...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> 2 scarves, 2 touques, 1 sweater. 1 crocheted doily, and about 10 cross stitch pieces (all of them BAPs)


help! what is a BAP?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

ireneofnc said:


> Morticia:
> 
> I have been known to have at least 3-4 projects going on at the same time. that has changed! I am working on a bedspread from my 365 Knitting Stitches A year calendar, and wanted to do a square a day. I was working on other projects and trying to do a new stitch pattern for my spread, and got so far behind, and still am. In the midst of my dedication to the bedspread, I had to stop and make a baby blanket and little cap for a baby shower gift. I completed the baby gift and am now trying to get back to my committment to the bedspread that I'm working on.
> 
> It's very hard to just work on one thing at a time, especially having so many books/magazines with such beautiful projects to make. However, if I stop again to do something else, it will be into 2013 before I have my spread completed.


This is so true I tried doing the square a day along with my project and got completely lost. I have 3 wip going on now.


----------



## Becky T (Jan 7, 2012)

Too many....LOL. about 3 chrochet(bag, scarf and Pot Holders), 3 knitting(scarf, bag, and another bag i just bought yarn for and had to start!!) and 3 tatting projects. No cross stitch...it's in the tote but not started!!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

You all make me feel so much better. I was begining to feel
like a Closet needleworker. Now I can take my two afgans-one crocheted - one knitted, my cross stitching all out and be in Great company. Have to show this to my husband who seems to count everything I do. LOL. I get tired and put it away, then bring it out later to be finished.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

Right now, a Coquille shawl in a soft cotton, on small needles, 2 cotton dishcloths, and a crocheted bag in nylon (hard on my fingers). I need to move from project to project so as to not lose interest in the longevity of the work. I always have yarn lined up for at least 3 or 4 more works, not started!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


If you're talking about knitting, one on the needles. Actually my life is a WIP and I'd better get on the stick and get something accomplished. I'm a pro at 'wool gathering' or thinking about what I'm going to get done, then shoving it to the back burner in favor of something more fun. All the stuff I didn't get done will be up to the kids and they are going to have a wild ride. Wheeeee!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Only 2 shawls in progress at this time. Have 3 in boxes with yarn and patterns, and needles and stitch gauge made waiting for me to made them..Lots of yarn waiting to find the right pattern. That should keep me busy most of the summer.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Too many to count! I have a bad habit of knitting 1 sock, then getting bored. When I go back to finish the pair, I can't remember the pattern I used! Perhaps it is time to learn to do 2 socks at once.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have two major items that have been on needles for years: the first is an alpaca lace shawl with the border worked first, then stitches picked up on one edge and worked towards the middle; the second is a multipatterned vest with steeks (this is my first steek project).


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 14 projects in progress on my Ravelry page and that isn't all of them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I ususally have a Large project and a few fast and easy projects going.. so as far as my knitting goes... I have a afghan I have started over several times. I started playing with the wing span shawl and am having so much fun I am working on that, I have a bag, a scarf and a pair of sox on to be worked... the middle 3 are nearly done.. I'm itching to do the afghan and one of these days these sox will be made...LOL thats just my knitting.... nothing as far as crochet and a few quilts in progress...


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have two diaper soakers on one set of cirucluar needles - does that count as 1 or 2 plus a sweater that I've just about decided to completely do over, plus 1 set of 2 at a time socks on circulars and a single sock of a pair on circulars.

I've been reading more than knitting so probably need to get focused.


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that's my girl! I have 5 projects going knitting. No, 6 :lol: None at the moment crochecting as I don't think there is anything left that I haven't crocheted! I have at least 7 projects in counted cross-stitch that I have been doing and I am not even going to speculate on the quilting!!! And last week they were talking about much yarn????? Oh Boy ;-)


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

What's a zen jacket?


----------



## PrettyGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

I have to laugh because I thought I was the only one who started so many new things and had at least several projects going at once. I have a pullover, tunic style sweater nearly completed, and doll sweater, three outfits cut out and ready to sew for my American Girl dolls. I find making the doll clothes allows me to finish at least that project quickly because they're so small. I love beginning new things, especially when I come upon a new pattern that I can't wait to try. Eventually, all the projects are completed.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

2 pairs toe-up knit socks( one pair past heel), 2 crochet doilys (almost done) set of crochet coasters, various small tatting projects. trying to learn crochet entrelac on practice piece, ordered yarn to start shawl but will finish a few of the ongoing projects before starting it. 

Janice from MA


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> domesticgod said:
> 
> 
> > 2 scarves, 2 touques, 1 sweater. 1 crocheted doily, and about 10 cross stitch pieces (all of them BAPs)
> ...


Sorry, It's counted cross stitch-ese for Big A** Project


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Afghan half finished; baby sweater vest half finished and a toddler hoodie that I just began. I usually keep three things (but no more) going so I don't get bored with one thing for too long.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Me too. I usually have 2-3 projects sitting close to work on durng my free time. But look in my closet, oh my it is full of unfinshed projects. I am a "great starter up" but then I see something new and get excited and I am also a "Great finisher upper." By the way this does not the count the stash of yarn I have because I had plans to mtake something.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

wow, so many to read about, so many to count!

bright


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I work on larger projects such as afgans and sweaters at home. But I also like to have something small and portable to carry with me.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I am working on 2 right now. Normally I do only one thing at a time but I am half way through a pair of socks and working my way through my first teddy bear which though not difficult I am finding the fun fur to be challenging to work with. My next bear will be made with pipsqueek(sp) I think. I find it difficult to keep track and to "see" what I am doing with the fur!!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

5 ---- I have three dish cloths with soap on a ropes with them;
A baby blanket'

a shawl

and 2 scarves that I couldn't wait to get into the yarn....


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 5, a large basket weave blanket knit with 2 strands, two top down cardigans for toddler (first time trying this) and a bag full of squares in dishcloth pattern to crochet into a blanket and another bag ful of crocheted squares for an afghan.
After reading all these posts I too want to start something else.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

HA! I'm feeling better! Less guilty! I have 1/2 king size bedspread, two purses, two scarves that I can't seem to finish fast enough because I have yarn sitting here going "knit me, knit me".


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Thanks for making me take a count...right now I have an afghan that I spent a blue fortune for the yarn, a sweater, a potato chip scarf that just won't get long enough for my dil, a block for the Michelle Hunter "Building Blocks" book, my first lace project and numerous other projects that I just lost interest in finishing. The ones listed above I will one day finish, and I hope SOON! I also have yarn organized very nicely, I must add, in plastic boxes on the top shelf of my closet.....there are 8 shoe box size with various projects in them, and 8 sweater size boxes with yarn that I have no idea what they will become. What is the problem that we are so fragmented????? :roll:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I have 2 crochet projects, 2 sewing projects, 1 embroidery project and 1 knitting project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

and then I forgot the lace scarf I have started, for my knitting buddy, for her Eldest's birthday in November...


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been trying to cut down. Right now I am making a set of dishtowels and dishcloths. That is it for knitting. I am also working on a swedish weaving blanket. I have 3 more projects just waiting to start, all to be done before the fall.


----------



## Dussabel (Apr 19, 2012)

One! Socks for my daughter.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

A sock, mitten thumbs, a baby blanket, and fingerless mittens.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh, now I don't feel so badly. I have 3 knitted and 3 crocheted projects on the go. I keep saying that I WILL complete one of these one day - but I keep starting something new....


----------



## cawsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

I travel between offices regularly. I work from home and have 2 baby blankets (1 knit, 1 crochet) and 1 shawl (knit) that I rotate between. At my 'away' office, I keep an additional baby blanket that has a really simple pattern. When it's done, it comes home in the suitcase and another one will get started on the next trip out.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

I currently have a shawl with self-striping sock yarn, a baby blanket in a lovely sand color and I have yarn on the way for another identical baby blanket in a sea spray color. My husband is going to be a granddad and a great uncle in December and September (respectively). The shawl was half-way done, but I somehow had an "Ambien incident" (took my Ambien and failed to go straight to bed) and woke up the next morning to find I had knitted pretty much in my sleep and ruined it. Frog.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

I work from home too! Medical transcription.



cawsmom said:


> I travel between offices regularly. I work from home and have 2 baby blankets (1 knit, 1 crochet) and 1 shawl (knit) that I rotate between. At my 'away' office, I keep an additional baby blanket that has a really simple pattern. When it's done, it comes home in the suitcase and another one will get started on the next trip out.


----------



## Dussabel (Apr 19, 2012)

I now feel lazy.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

One sweater, one pair of socks and, soon, an afghan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dussabel said:


> I now feel lazy.


Don't, just feel 'focussed'...


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I have five projects on the go (1 )Knitted toys, teddy, piglet) (2) knitted blanket in squares, getting enormous)
(3) trying to write a book - crime. (4) learning to quill. (5) painting a picture. The photo is of me and my glamorous grandaughter.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

Several between cross stitch and knitting. I have 12 cross stitch projects in the works. I work on a different one each month. I'm working on a simple, knit in one piece short sleeved classic cardigan and a knit doll for me. Smoses


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Doll clothes that have been sitting for 2 weeks waiting to have snaps pounded on them and two sweaters. I generally have 3 or 4 items going at the same time!! Keeps me hopping..


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

too many. YUCK.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I don't know how you all do so much at once! I do one at a time so that I finish it and move on to the next. I always have lots of projects lined up, which encourages me to finish the one I'm working on. If I did more, I'd finish less. :roll:


----------



## jpteach777 (Apr 21, 2012)

I always have five or six going at once just so I don't get that repetitive motion in my aging hands. I switch from one to the other all the time. Currently have 3 cowls (2 knit, 1 crochet), 1 long knit shawl, several coasters (cr.) and a crochet hook case. I like to change all the time.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Three winter sweaters, which I haven't finished yet. One summer pullover/t-shirt. One afghan. And I'm learning to spin, so I'm practicing daily on my hand spindles.

Hazel


----------



## Garnet (May 12, 2011)

My kids call our house as "the house of unfinished projects". I can keep on a project until I see something I really like or something happens that I forget about the project for a while. The biggest culprit is that I cannot refuse to buy anything that is on sale or is very pretty.

The kids should have fun after I die--right now I should live to be 250 to get everything done and that is provided that my eyesight stays good and my hands and arms still work.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Right now I'm working on 2 different cardis. I just finished a dishcloth and a frilly scarf, and I'm itching to start on the wingspan shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marie Diane said:


> I have five projects on the go (1 )Knitted toys, teddy, piglet) (2) knitted blanket in squares, getting enormous)
> (3) trying to write a book - crime. (4) learning to quill. (5) painting a picture. The photo is of me and my glamorous grandaughter.


She does look lovely [so do you!]


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've only got 2 pairs of socks OTN, one that needs me to make a trip to Joann's for more yarn and one sock that needs to be frogged and started again.

Of course, this doesn't count the basket full of projects that need the ends tucked in...*color me embarrassed*.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I have 3, baby hat, sweater, and a pr of socks, but there could be more in the closet.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll probably have 5-6 going at one time. It's kind of crazy because I feel I should just focus on 1-2 but I can't seem to do it.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I have three items but they are of one project but in different colors.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I always have 2-3 on the go at any one time.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I am being good at the moment i have just started a cardigan for myself but that could alter i do have some
sewing that i must start 

susie cue


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! I admire that. I have knitting ADD, I get bored to easily and whenever I see a cool pattern I decide to try it no mater what I have in WIP.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

one on needles 2 yet to do the tedious finishing work they need but that is something to do when i sit out side in the summer down by the lake. a pleasant place to sit and do those projects, that put i have off doing all winter .


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 2 afghans(crochet) and one vintage fan shrug!(knitting) And millions of ideas for other stuff!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Far too many, Morticia. 2 afghans, 2hats, dishcloth, towel. lol


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

rebrenner31 said:


> I don't know how you all do so much at once! I do one at a time so that I finish it and move on to the next. I always have lots of projects lined up, which encourages me to finish the one I'm working on. If I did more, I'd finish less. :roll:


This is me...if I don't finish the project I'm on, I find I'll never finish it! But I do have tons of patterns lined up and lots of yarn to use up. My problem is I purchase yarn and then forget what pattern I purchased it for


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I fear to count them.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I finally got down to two, but am just itching to get into some jacquard yarn that I have lined up for a grand daughter project.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 20, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I shudder to think about it. I have bags full of unfinished things. That is my biggest failing. I cannot resist starting something new when I see a new pattern I want to make, or buy some new yarn. Just no self-discipline.


Oh I know that feeling Joy, when I see something I like I have to get the stuff and start something new as well... ;-)


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 2 shawls going. One knit and one crochet


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Lately I have been pushing myself to be more realistic about my works in progress. If I've spent a few hours starting something and it gets put aside, chances are the project failed the test-drive and isn't something I will enjoy making, and will not ever be finished. The most likely scenario is I'll be wondering where my size x needles are before I'll be picking up the WIP and adding more rows. So I'm more likely now to frog the yarn back onto the skein and put the needles where they belong and make a note on the pattern reminding myself of what went wrong (also noting needle size and gauge attained if pertinent) in case I want to make another attempt at a later date.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

15


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

my word lalawa, that is organised of you! wish I had done that witha couple of my WIP's


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I always have 4 on the go with a desiging project or a couple of other knitting projects in the wings ready to choose wool or put on the needles. It works for me to be able to switch projects so that I don't get bored, especially if it is an afghan. If it is a very intricate lacey pattern, then I stick with that one project and finish it before going back to the other 3!! My knitting buddy thinks I'm crazy as he only has one project on the go at a time. That works great for him and I think it is great that we are all so different!!!


----------



## Morticia (Mar 20, 2012)

would be a very boring place if we were all the same Caroline


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi ,
I have at this time 4 afghans going . One for the niece , and one I just finished knitting for a Christmas gift. I have one going with cables and lace for the fair. This would be the first time I put something in the fair craft booth to be judged. 
I always wanted to do that. So this year it is the year. Will be curious and see how that goes. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Morticia said:


> would be a very boring place if we were all the same Caroline


Morticia, I couldn't agree more and because we are all so different there is so much more for us to learn, especially with this hobby we love to much.


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

Way too many, sweater for me, baby blanket for a coworker, shawl, half finished sock, wool scarf to match a sweater made for a friend, dishtowel and cotton baby bib--I did finally finish a baby sweater yesterday! :-D


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> my word lalawa, that is organised of you! wish I had done that witha couple of my WIP's


I'm naturally very unorganized, but trying very hard to mend my evil ways .


----------



## Morticia (Mar 20, 2012)

Caroline19 said:


> Morticia said:
> 
> 
> > would be a very boring place if we were all the same Caroline
> ...


oh yes all different, different ideas, different likes/dislikes, but so many friends worldwide with different backgrounds, ideas, all coming together to help one another out in the very craft we love as you say.

Oh by the way I have started another project with the others on hold...lol


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

If I count that high I get a headache.Sandy


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Only one for me at a time, i make myself finish before i can go on to the next project lol...


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I always have 9 or 10 in varying degrees of completion. Some knitting, some machine knitting, a couple Hawaiian applique squares. I put different ones in each room, and as the day goes, so go my projects. I also switch around when one project makes my thumb hurt, and another, my neck and so forth. I would feel terrible if I couldn't do something crafty during the day.


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I always have 9 or 10 in varying degrees of completion. Some knitting, some machine knitting, a couple Hawaiian applique squares. I put different ones in each room, and as the day goes, so go my projects. I also switch around when one project makes my thumb hurt, and another, my neck and so forth. I would feel terrible if I couldn't do something crafty during the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Promise1 said:


> I always have 9 or 10 in varying degrees of completion. Some knitting, some machine knitting, a couple Hawaiian applique squares. I put different ones in each room, and as the day goes, so go my projects. I also switch around when one project makes my thumb hurt, and another, my neck and so forth. I would feel terrible if I couldn't do something crafty during the day.


Are you serious?
Are you doing Hawaiian Applique?


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Normally 4 to 5, but right now -- 4.


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

I have 1 pair socks; 1 Deep Peace shawl; 1 Entrelac poncho; 1 baby blanket. That's my knitting. On my 60" loom, I have a curtain; on my 45" loom, I have just finished the 4th recycled grocery bags bag and have to sew them up. On the spinning wheel, there is some beautiful silk that's partially spun AND I'm attempting to inventory all my stash. That's it, for now. But I love knitting lace and can't wait to get started on either the Ashton, the Peacock, or the Clam Shell shawl. Such a dilemma !!!


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Too many to count! <lol>


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am bad also. I have a baby hat missing a brim and ties, a vest that only has 3/4 of one side, a shawl that I have tinked 3 times, a placemat set of 2 - one finished, a mystery afghan(KAL) and 2 scrap afghans in progress - one knitted and one crocheted. I have a baby set that ONLY needs the flower attached to the hat and that baby (our 7th grandchild) is on its way so I HAVE to finish that. (Booties, hat, sweater and blanket to match) The flower is not attached in the picture!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


Right now I think I'm down to just two--this baby shawl that I have to finish before May 5th (it'll be close) and my on the needles until I get motivated to finish them socks.


----------



## scented orchid (Feb 11, 2012)

I have increased my social life and go out far more now, plus I have had one appointment after another to do with my health. I have almost completely given up on my facebook friends. Accidently clicked to be in 8 teams playing chess online. Where do the hours go I know it is good to be busy, but must choose on my evenings in wherer to read the latest Kp forum entries or work on finishing projects, i have remarked on earlier. I keep getting impatient with my elderly mum who phones up three times a day and stays on the phone from 20 to 40 minutes. Are Knitters an anti-social lot who use every opportunity to knit. Feel guilty for my lack of patience both with my mum and with others who do not have any creative hobbies.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I will only allow myself one project at a time. I know how I am. :roll: :roll:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

scented orchid said:


> I have increased my social life and go out far more now, plus I have had one appointment after another to do with my health. I have almost completely given up on my facebook friends. Accidently clicked to be in 8 teams playing chess online. Where do the hours go I know it is good to be busy, but must choose on my evenings in wherer to read the latest Kp forum entries or work on finishing projects, i have remarked on earlier. I keep getting impatient with my elderly mum who phones up three times a day and stays on the phone from 20 to 40 minutes. Are Knitters an anti-social lot who use every opportunity to knit. Feel guilty for my lack of patience both with my mum and with others who do not have any creative hobbies.


You don't say how elderly she is, but older people get lonely. The friends they had gradually die off, and if she isn't able to get out and about it's hard to make new ones. You'll be there yourself some day, so be patient with her. Once she's gone you'll wish she was still around to call you 3 times a day.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

only ever have two onein lounge jersey for male friend and one in bedroorm for night a baby jerrsey


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 3 on the go, a sleeveless vest for HD, a waistcoat for no one in particular and an aran cowl for my youngest daughters boy friend. I used to feel guilty about having more than one thing on the go,but since joining this site I now know I am not alone. Its not unfinished its WIP. Thank you all xx


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

Morticia thanks for the subject. I started two different 'things' (knitting) yesterday and today just stood and looked around my living room staring at the bags and boxes with three other projects I started. Course I seem to rip out more than I knit, especially the teeny tiny preemie baby hats.


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

How do you do it all? You even have a dog!! I have five dogs who 'help' (ha ha) me knit by getting caught in the yarn and dragging the entire item into other rooms!


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

I always wonder what people who don't 'create' (Knit, sew, crochet, quilt, etc etc etc) do with their time? Or is it me? Oh, and my dusty house. Maybe you could teach your Mother to knit? I just listened (audiobooks are amust have, I've quit reading because the book has to be held and my hand have to move doing something) to an interesting fiction book at a knitting group and how lives were changed by the interactions of the men and women who were involved in the group.


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

Your reply made me smile. I just donated almost all of my fabric etc. (sewing stuff) to a group in town. It was actually starting to make me crazy as there was NO way I would have ever used all the fabric I have. I will have to figure out some way to not become addicted to buying yarn the way I bought fabric.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

4-sock, shawl, dishtowel, tunic and 2 on the brain.


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

I truly wish I could have just one project going at a time. My sister can control herself, but guess we don't share that gene;-) I think I start other projects especially when I'm frustrated with the one I'm doing. I have about 15 preemie (very very small) blankets for a labor and nursing section at a local hospital. I just cannot make myself wash and block them. I finally managed to weave in the ends of most of them. Maybe I should put them out where I can see them all the time instead of hidden in a drawer.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have one very, very old scarf, half done--deciding. One cowl, a just started scarf, and a redo of a vest. 
So 4.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

ompuff said:


> At the moment I only have 6 in process but lots in my mind. :lol:


Me, too. :roll:


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


I have four - a potato chip scarf, a pair of fingerless gloves (one finished, one half finished) a head band for my aunt, and a baby blanket but I'm sorry to say the baby is now six months old! I need to get to work ~ love this site, I spend too much time reading instead of knitting.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I thought I was the only one who was constantly starting new projects and setting aside all the others. I eventually finish them but I've been working on a lace shawl for my granddaughter for over a year, and I have a coat sweater for my dtr in process which I'm determined to have finished as soon as we can have a fitting. We've had 2 great grandbabies this year so the above things got put aside. Another one due the first of Sept so I HAVE to finish them so I can go back to baby knitting. I also have a lap robe I just started. Just joined the Prayer Shawl Ministry at St Anthony's and they give lap robes to the men. It's a darn good thing I have patience. I'm just so happy that I'm not alone! Happy knitting to you all.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i have one sock done and one started, one mitt done, 1/2 of a slipper and part of a scarf done  i just finished a hackeysack but not sewn up yet


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my!!!! My basement is full of quilt, cross-stitch, and a few crafts UFO's. My home office is now the home of my knitting UFO's. I have one shawl on the needles, one cowl on needles, one tee to be blocked, one shrug to hide the ends and block, one pair of socks that I frogged, and my Alexandria shawl waiting in line. I'm a mess, but happy.


----------



## LaJean (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 2 afgans at near done and 1/4 of the way done and a quilt on a quilting frame started almost ready for the 1st turn plus making some skirts and bonnets for a treck you guys made me feel not so alone! thanks


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Arghhhh NONE!! The house is winning. :shock: :shock:


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have 6 things on needles,1 is the bella blouse from a Knit along which I wasn't that happy with,won't do one of those again. Two are from 2006 an afgahan that my mother-in-law started but then got ill and she passed away,the other is an aran sweater that I got the yarn when I was on vacation in Ireland. One is the baby surprise jacket which I should finish tonight and the other one is a swirl jacket that just needs the sleeves sewn on,which is giving me a hard time.


----------



## 02KNIT (Apr 23, 2012)

I have so many ufo's and unstarted projects, I will live to be 150 years old. i am a retired knitting teacher with a group of 12 -15 knitters who come to my house on Mondays to knit or learn.


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

I too have a few - 2 baby all in one suits; a hat to join the other 11 for the Heroes; still doing the wedding shawl but on the last ball of "cobweb"; still making the cross stitch sampler for my 3rd grand-daughter; all ingredients ready in my holiday bag for the baby blanket to start on the plane; all ingredients ready to make a bunny for the next grandchild coming in August; and so on, sew on, knit on etc ha ha!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I am trying to simplify my life but I still have 3 projects. A raglan baby sweater, top down; a cocoon - pattern from kp link; a hedgehog kit to be knit.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

1 crochet, 1 frog painting, 1 turtle mosaic stain glass candle holder, some molds of bird beaks I plan to make and some whittle projects that I have sitting in the "wood" shelf...everything will get done in their own time. But I say only 1 crochet project is pretty good!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have about 7 WIPs. Two are knee rugs for Ronald McDonald House, two are rugs for the local animal shelter and the others are for me. I saw a pattern for a circular cardigan and liked the way it was knitted, so I just had to buy the wool and make it. Promised myself I would finish at least on of my WIPs before starting, but as soon as I got home I just had to cast on and see if I could join over 600 sts without twistingthe sts and of course then had to see how much I could do. Most of us seem to have this problem.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

....knitting 2 blankets at the moment....one with painted cascade wool & silk (beautiful fall colors) for me, one with superwash wool & nylon...1 inch stripes of solid colors across the color wheel from each other...saw a picture of one in a magazine from a man famous for his use of color (can't remember name) and thought I would see how it comes out...I think he is from Paris...but it was very unique and I really like colors that work well together. After these 2, have one varigated Batik Cotton (really soft) that I need to make a blanket from for my daughter. Need to finish all by Christmas...just had a spinal fusion with donor bone to replace 3 discs in my lower back, so have had to work on my dexterity in my hands for my stitches to be really neat...but is better now. My handwriting is better too. Took my knitting to hospital and then had to live in Rehab Center for 3 more weeks, so gone for a month. Doing much better now. Happy Knitting ALL!!!!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

A shoulder shawl for the summer, air conditioning and I do not like each other. I'm a one project at a time knitter. :lol:


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

WIP's.... I have a hat, 2 dog sweaters (3rd one just finished), an afghan (KAL) only about 1/4 done, a long cardigan (for me), and a kid's Ninga Turtle sweater (only the front finished). And several knitting projects waiting in the wings for me to start. No crochet projects planned at the moment. I guess that's 6 wip's.
Starfire


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I wrote a list of projects on the go a few days ago: 15, without getting up to look in totes. I have such a good time! pj stitches!


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

Carving? How cool! How did you learn carve. I've always wanted to carve but haven't gotten to that craft yet.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

t.m.t.c. aka too many to count!


----------



## crafty56 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a baby dress and sweater set to finish and the dress goes with the matching sweater. Plus I have lots of baby hats to make for the hospital. I am going to knit another baby outfit for a girl and an outfit for a babyboy and I have other projects I need to get more yarn for so my hands are never idol!


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I try to do one at a time LOL.. right now I am working on a pattern I found at Ravelry called EZ Ruffle Coat. It starts out like this...
Cast on 70 stitches and K1, P1 pattern for 60"!!! I believe these are the sleeves. Well, I was totally confused! So, I mentioned it to hubby who mind you does not knit... Do you know that man figured it out!!!! He is just amazing LOL!

Oh forgot to mention.. I make stitch markers too, so I'm always making them too LOL


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

ompuff said:


> At the moment I only have 6 in process but lots in my mind. :lol:


Me too - and new yarn has arrived that I'm just itching to get into but I'm trying to be disciplined enough to finish a few already on the needles first.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

A sweater for me, a blanket for my mom, and a shawl for my sister.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

What makes me crazy is having yarn, and then tons of patterns that I love, and then not be able to decide what to knit first.. I need more then two arms and hands!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lets see........1 knit blanket, 1 crochet kids size blanket, 1 oven door hanger, and one shawl. So four, but I have decided to finish all of them before I start another one. Right now, I am working exclusively on the oven hanger. Next I want to finish the knit blanket before it gets too hot to work on it then the shawl and lastly the kids blanket. I'm planning on from now on to only have one project at a time.


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow.....how do you keep track of two Aran projects at one time????


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

ME TOO!!! THE SHOPPING BAGS THEY MAKE YOU BUY IN THE GROCERY STORE ARE THE BEST. I LINE THEM UP ON THE SIDE OF MY BED AND ALWAYS GRAB ONE ON MY WAY GOING ANY WHERE. BUT I MUST ADMIT I DO FINISH MOST PROJECT. IF IT TAKES TO LONG TO GET BACK TO IT, THAT USUALLY MEANS I NOT THAT INTERESTED AND I TAKE IT APART.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Total of 5 wip. Two baby blankets, 2 pair of baby pants and a dish towel.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

How many OTG projects? Hard to count 'em. I always have a baby hat going for the local Children's Hospital NICU. I also have eilther an ongoing shawl or scarf for my Prayer Shawl group. And then there are my current projects, and several UFO's that I pick up from time to time...depends on my mood. I'm not admitting how many I have......big scary number is as much as I'll admit, but at least the UFO number is a lot less than my weight, so I'll take that as consolation.



Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Morticia said:


> How many projects do you have on the go @ anyone time?
> 
> I have 3 knitted which includes 2 scarves and a cardigan 2 crochet which are actually you-tube tutorials on new stitches and how to do them and about 6/7 cross stitch items, and I have the itch to start something new.....


i have 2 crochets projects that just need finishing touches( buttons, ribbons) 1 crochet dress 1/4 done, and a baby blanket to start and everything needs to be finish for may 4th as its for a baby shower on may 5th wish me luck lol,,, oh i almost forgot i also have 2 afghans started for christmas and i need 9 of those,,, and i just bought 3 books from annie's attic with beautiful children clothes and toys and i can't wait to start those
OH MY GOD do i really need luck  lollollol


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting thought, anyway you made me think, let's see, I have an aran knit sweater almost completed from 10 years ago, my grand daughter's sweater, my other grand daughter's sweater too, an afghan for my grandson, a kitchen towel for my best friend wow that is a lot. I need to take better stock of my projects and thanks for the reminder. ish


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have 4 right now, however I am trying to complete one which is an afghan that I have set an August finish date. The rest will just have to wait


----------



## saluthia56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I try to keep it down to 2 WIPs at a time. Right now aI have 1 sock almost finished of a pair and a cardigan aI have been working on for one of my DS for a number of years. I just have 1 and 1/2 sleeves and then the sewing and neck to do. I really want to get it done for her birthday this year which is in June. Maybe I should start a betting pool on the odds of really getting it done! Of course I have lined up about fortyleventhousand poor more that are begging to be started that is before I look in any new books or magazines. We are all such a lovely hopeless lot aren't we :lol:


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

3 socks, 2 gloves, 2 shawls, 1 vest, 2 or 3 sweaters (might frog one) and probably something I have overlooked.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

2 sweaters (one nearly done), a baby blanket, a scarf, and a toy bunny which needs to be assembled.....whew!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

me2memeinVT said:


> Guess we're all baaaaad! Some days i just sit and sew together all my WIPs or at least a batch of em...


Oh, yeah....baaaad!! I only have one WIP on the needles at a time, but don't ask me about the number of items not yet sewn up....   I also have 'sew up' days, but I never seem to get them ALL done.....and the number of projects in my head and on the to-do list is something else again!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm actually not buying any new yarn till I finish all my years old WIP. That ought to do the trick.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

ctsandy, I learned to whittle at an adult education class years ago....still have those carvings but most of them have been claimed by relatives...there are some really nice books out that teaches you have to carve... I do not use the german whittling knife that I bought on the first night of class, I use a xacto knife...I like how it fits in my hand. I would post pictures but this is a crochet group!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ha Ha I still have way too many. I am not counting them any more. I am just trying to finsih them off when I can from the piles here, plus all the new ones that come along.

I wish I was a one project at a time!

Happy Knitting all!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got my craft room organized once again. Found a cross-stitch still in progress as well as 2 knit ,1 crochet and 2 needlepoint projects. I don't understand those that say they get bored at home, I don't have the time for all that.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 4, now that I finished the baby cocoon.

a cotton burp cloth - to go with the baby wash cloths that I am knitting for my GrD that is due in July.

2 baby afghans, knitted

1 very large knitted afghan - for my DD ans SIL - was started before they got married and they have been married for 18 months now...lol (big enough for a king sized bed and a 6'2" man)


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

boy, this goes on and on we all have our piles of unfinished stuff huh?? love it I thought I was alone. Not!!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it something about living on Vancouver Island that does it? You sound just like me. I live in Victoria. I lately have been making socks after socks on my knitting machine. I have developed a penchant for grafting and just love the way the toe looks so not sewn up but knitted. I am going to have to slow down because I have knitted about 40 pairs. My hubby and I and my girls wear them thank heavens. Our Grandson won't take them off at night. His mom has to sneak them off after he is asleep. I have quilting in progress with about 10 tops to be sandwiched and sewn. Have 4 ready to be sewn. I have completed 14 quilts. My hands aren't as strong as they once were. Lots of embroidery started, lots finished too. I love it. things will eventualaly get done, but there will always be something waiting in the wings.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

ME TOO! I NEVER UNDERSTOOD HOW PEOPLE BE BORED AT HOME. I CAN GO FROM KNITTING, TO SEWING, TO THE COMPUTER. I HARDLY HAVE TIME TO SLEEP. L0L!!! LOVING LIFE AND HAVING A GOOD TIME, ONE CRAFT AT A TIME.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

BUSSEY99 said:


> ME TOO! I NEVER UNDERSTOOD HOW PEOPLE BE BORED AT HOME. I CAN GO FROM KNITTING, TO SEWING, TO THE COMPUTER. I HARDLY HAVE TIME TO SLEEP. L0L!!! LOVING LIFE AND HAVING A GOOD TIME, ONE CRAFT AT A TIME.


AMEN!!!! :-D


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Two WIP's at a time! You are really disciplined, and I admire that. I like the idea of a knitting pool, but I'd be in the poor house for sure if I initiated one. One thing did help me: I took a class in knitting 2 socks at a time, and as a result no longer suffer from "Second Sock Syndrome". The cure rate is amazing, and to think that it happened at my LYS. Yes, I do agree; we are a "...lovely hopeless lot..." but then again that's what makes us so unique!
Good luck with your projects!



saluthia56 said:


> I try to keep it down to 2 WIPs at a time. Right now aI have 1 sock almost finished of a pair and a cardigan aI have been working on for one of my DS for a number of years. I just have 1 and 1/2 sleeves and then the sewing and neck to do. I really want to get it done for her birthday this year which is in June. Maybe I should start a betting pool on the odds of really getting it done! Of course I have lined up about fortyleventhousand poor more that are begging to be started that is before I look in any new books or magazines. We are all such a lovely hopeless lot aren't we :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

how funny i get to going on things and i got board i have about four cro potholders dishcloths and now three hats and a afghan i for got about... just found it and two scarves no four... i put them in a tota and set out of the way and forgot about them OH ONE KNIT LOOM ONE IT MIGHT BE ALMOST DONE>>> ME


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I normally only have one WIP unless I get interupted by someone wanting something asap .At the moment though I do have 2 . A huggable bear that needs assembling ,going to finish him /her today ( not sure yet of the sex ,the face will tell me when it's done ) And a pocket bear I started that Monday evening at our group .I couldn't take my huggable as I like to concentrate when assembling bears . This little one maybe finished to day as well .Then what to do next ??? Alyson x


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I feel the same was, "how can people be bored at home", I always feel that there is not enough hours in a day!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Just say a few prayers and it come to you to finish the sweater.


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree, I do believe I have NEVER been bored. I have so many things I want to do and there are just not enough hours in the day to do them. I work part time and get frustrated because I want to be home doing what I want to do. Tee heee oh well, eventually we will either finish what we start or someone ELSE will finish them for us. Really enjoy reading all your post too. Time consuming but so much fun to read.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah!!! Something on my needles so, my knitting has won the housework has lost. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Pam


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

If I really dug through all my bags and boxes I'm sure I would be ashamed to find how many abandoned projects I have. Between my sewing, knitting, crocheting, beading, dream catchers, wire wrapping, painting...wow...no wonder I have too many to count, I craft alot!


----------



## crafty56 (Jul 3, 2011)

Where can I buy this type of yarn it is 32 gauge wire 200 feet/67yards per spool and I need 60 to 100 oval or potato shaped fresh water pearls and this project is going to be a dressy scarf almost like a necklace and the pattern in in the creative knitting magazine. Can any one out there help me?


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

GIRL YOU ARE TO BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT IT IS SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

Honestly, Crafty56, I'd look on ebay. I've gotten great deals on wire, yarn and beads there. Pearls can come at a great price from Asia and European sellers if you don't mind the shipping price (though some will ship for nearly free depending on how big the package is). I got a strand of freshwater pearls for around $10 with free shipping once. Wire can range depending on the grade of metal and how full the spool is.


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bussey, I can't help it! If I get an idea I often start...I get craft A.D.D lol doesn't help that I work all the time and have a crazy family that makes me pack up a project often before I want (oh Autism...you can be a frustrating thing to live with...my triplet siblings all have Autism)


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Its good to know there are other "potty" people out there like me. I think the world would be less interesting
without us! MarieDiane


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I tickled to see someone else is as wild about crafting as I am. I have lots of beads and have made some cool bead pins using a button in the center. If you're interested I can PM you the directions. Not to mention, I have a cross stitch kits made up, so I can switch projects every month, so its not boring. I have finished several projects that way. You might try that with your projects put one in a zip loc for each month of the yr. You'll be surpised how many you will complete. Plus you don't feel over whelmed with projects. smoses


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

Smoses- I may have to try that after I move! I just got asked by a friend to go in on an apartment with her...my first one! So maybe after moving out of the family home I can try organizing better! What I really need is for all my friends to stop getting pregnant so I can make things other than baby blankets haha!


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING. IT TAKES THE STRESS OFF. JUST REMEMBER TO ENJOY YOURSELF. SOMETIMES I HAVE MANY PROJECT GOING TO THE POINT JUST BEFORE FINISHING. BUT IF I NEED A GIFT I DON'T HAVE TO DO MUCH TO FINISH IT. NICE TALKING TO YOU.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Lion Brand makes a yarn of this type. You can find it on their website: www.lionbrandyarn.com
Good luck with your project!



crafty56 said:


> Where can I buy this type of yarn it is 32 gauge wire 200 feet/67yards per spool and I need 60 to 100 oval or potato shaped fresh water pearls and this project is going to be a dressy scarf almost like a necklace and the pattern in in the creative knitting magazine. Can any one out there help me?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I AGREE THAT KNITTING IS A GREAT CURE FOR STRESS - AND PAIN - WHILST SUFFERING FROM SCIATICA HAVE MANAGED TO KNIT 4 CUDDLY BEARS IB DIFFERENTCOLOURS AND A PINK PIG. mARIE dIANE


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

I just finished up some presi's for a very early arrival. Am back to finishing an ensemble for a july baby.


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

I just finished up some presi's for a very early arrival. Am back to finishing an ensemble for a july baby.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey craftkid. When your moving, just pack your yarn so colors are together, this will be a great/huge way of organizing.


----------



## CraftyDee3 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just finished 2 sundresses, and a baby blanket, then I have 3 more on the go , a baby blanket, some knitted curtain panels for my room, and some doilies for my L.R. end tables, and so many more ideas i my head, I'll never get them all done, because I keep thinking of new ones., lol.

Craftymedee


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just one knitting or crochet project at a time for me. I do have one sewing project going on simultaneously with one knitting project. I alternate, because the sewing project disrupts my house a lot more than the knitting. I wish I had a dedicated sewing/craft room so that I could just shut the door and not have to use my dining room table for sewing, etc.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

always two one for the lounge and one for bed as my carer comes at six to put me to bed so i sit up and watch tv and knit


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

wow! You are quite prolific. I'm impressed! BTW, what is that animal in your profile picture? A monkey or a lemur? Is it a pet? Obviously it's not indigenous to Canada!



CraftyDee3 said:


> I just finished 2 sundresses, and a baby blanket, then I have 3 more on the go , a baby blanket, some knitted curtain panels for my room, and some doilies for my L.R. end tables, and so many more ideas i my head, I'll never get them all done, because I keep thinking of new ones., lol.
> 
> Craftymedee


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, funny how sewing does take up the whole house....On the other hand, everyone can come in and admire your progress when you sew in the dining room--me too----or sometimes the family room, as long as it isn't football season!



kimmyz said:


> Just one knitting or crochet project at a time for me. I do have one sewing project going on simultaneously with one knitting project. I alternate, because the sewing project disrupts my house a lot more than the knitting. I wish I had a dedicated sewing/craft room so that I could just shut the door and not have to use my dining room table for sewing, etc.


 :!: :!: :!:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Your projects look great. A job well done.


----------



## crafty56 (Jul 3, 2011)

Between being on-line and searching for other knitting projects to do I can finish one before I want to work on something else and you can be busy 24 hours a day with no rest in order to get all my projects done.


----------



## numbat (May 20, 2011)

2 multi-pointed star shaped crochet blankets; 1knitted scrapghan; 1 latch hook rug (only border left to do); crochet grenade orders keep coming in from friends; crochet Glock handgun for a police officer (after a friend showed her a photo of crocheted M16 I made); Bargello tapestry cushion just started; and adult & preemie beanies in between. I need to keep switching projects - I have a short attention span! Everything gets finished - eventually.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am the same way I like to work on more than one project at a time this way I do not become bored and I can see each one progress a little at a time : :


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I totally agree with you. One project would be depressing. I am working on a short sleeved cardi, that is in the 2nd attempt because the 1st was too small. Yes I spent alot of time on the gauge. Also I'm in a cross-stitch group we always have a round robin going which is fun plus I work on my project which I trade every month[I have a total of twelve] so eventually each one will get done. I'm also working on an applique patroit quilt. Does anyone know a website showing exercises to prevent repetative [sp] motion pain that occurs in your shoulders, arms , back and neck. thanks


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just finished afghan for Relay-For-Life Raffle. Now I can work on daughter's shrug and the never ending need for dish/washcloths.


----------

